# Red's Bush Tucker thread



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Cool idea


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

:shock: YYYYUUUUUUMMMMMMM


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Good on ya repheonix - good thread mate - very interesting. I had only read of samphire in some English recipes. didn't even know we had it!


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Great thread .
bush tuka


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Excellent thread Red, much appreciated and opens the eyes to whats around us


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Excellent thread Red, much appreciated and opens the eyes to whats around us


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Jezz I thought i was the only one that dreamt about food all day. :?

You Red are the akkf busher tucker king!!! 

Milt,


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## mitch (Aug 16, 2006)

prickly pear taste similar to mulberrys. on a scout camp at hervey bay a couple years ago we picked a heap of fruit and ate some raw, and boiled them to make a jam. THE SPIKES HURT if you get them in your hand


----------



## Yakabe (Dec 16, 2005)

When going hiking as a younger fella, we would eat these as they are really juicy and sweet. The way we got past the spines was to knock them off the cactus with a stick, and when on the ground we would pick them up at the base and rub the spines off on the same stick, break them open and them eat them. Really quite yummy.

Also, great thread Red.

Yakabe.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Red,

Great thread. We done the smoked paper bark a few months ago.

We caught a few black bream and smoked one in paper bark. It turned out great.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTrbCwgAABLXgAAQQIUgoBCgL+/eICAAaEU/UaaCMQNND0gap6bSmIDQDQeoZAhOq6r9K73NwjaiCOi84+klxA2UmKAKxMgXPh6YXrBErTERrtRm97Uygw3m+VEkJIM0IzLdoa6WkvkRR/niUsabrdcONTbCKgiKbKBpOTLZAfi7kinChIHW2FhA


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

watching a cooking show on pay tv the other day and they got some Samphire out. They were cooking for an a-list crowd at the british embassy in paris...if it's good enough for them i'll give it a go


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWan/ahUAADNfgAAQQ+34GqK4HCA////gMAEarGImiTzSj0gGamT0mT1D1AD1Nog1T0aaTSGyjTymhoAGgDQBqnimU8obEgDQDRoGh6mmJHCDkhamRD52CJQqFcVqsNf2UErsiyXWQahhUGAsBY+x1Kk4uCaVnWSAvnYdytHKYibbpueFiW1hlwhLBUHw3idOw3mJMYBZisKCSNDBw1LHGoxS3ej7aExS53OJTNPL8JrnzLiQFnjRGdlRz9xCghMsZa8jDJFHyoARuBp7XU3iAoFYatWjCD4h02thtBuEcSY7TXArokVNB1GhNvpW1SEmlA9/5uxc8BdnFpxjUt1lT2piyzo8FG6FOehqBogahA9KZGTU4JcN7GBwwkgFZhjmE4CgiWJSOT1MC7Z2XMalB3XyhJhOj3C83qOZD/i7kinChIVP+1Co


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey Red,
I have a couple of tuckeroos out the back and they have thousands of confounding berries. Can I put them to a better use like eating?
BTW I have eaten sea grapes for a long time. We would come in from the surf, have a big belly full, then go back out.  
I find bush tucker very interesting, one day in Indonesia I went with a walk with a chap who had spent most of his life living in the highland rainforest. He would literally graze his way along eating many different leaves and berries. One in particular was the toothpaste leaf that had a beautifull refreshing spearment taste. Another leaf tasted like fresh snow peas. At the end of a short walk he had a basket full of assorted leaves and fruits and veges, add noodles
and a great feed, virtually free. Another time in Thailand I tried this opposite leaf, must of had some very active ingredients as I had a lot of energy and was extremely hungry for three hours. They say if your hungry it makes you full, if your cold makes you warm, hot makes you cool etc. I had a big breafast prior and was full so it made me hungry !!!
Great thread Red, oh and I wouldnt really recommend eating unknown leaves in a foreign countries unless you have a completely trustworthy guide. :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYLA09wAADtfgAAQQJe+0BNUV6o//9/gMAEaptEU8iGp4hPQE0ZBpjUNBptQDVT8mKYTUAaAAAAABEwmijIyaGQMgGjTQ2oaC1WlkFGC4TK6zwdcPUDkMC7QExsPAaJ7vuiBWC1RT4dLoFICRdM70HZJCLFSGQW+3OoH78D/M020V6XBLjzZi1rVDbAQ2RMzZwpCsWNsVqXDyUQIAcOXjQbKHoG+kn21vDqRaNNickkiVQdFgTrxwigM/Ge5RSe4UiwTjH+UFMlSwA4WbASBsXphEBBiF7fNAOpB0SXGrylnjhVSSsi1zTWIeZjEstRECRqkC0GmApqjwlKI4hASJxxcsksL8k1Q458IfY5QOZxx3ymRTHOrDSMgagNlVSGR5G4Pz2GLzDQpgxqhhz5sHg2mdmj86tCvRH2BEK/+LuSKcKEhBYGnuA==


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

What about Mushrooms Red? Does that rate? As a kid I used to fill buckets of mushrooms found on the farm after some rain. (We used to have really wild dreams after eating them too) hehe just kidding.

I also remember the old stinging nettles recipe.


----------



## Bartek (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi Red

What can you tell us about Purslane or Sea Purslane, I understand it grows wild in most parts of Oz and contains high levels of Omega 3. Sounds like it would be a good salad item to go with fish and boost the Omega 3's. If possible I would like to know what it looks like, where it grows, and if there any dangers associated with eating it? Thanks

Bartek


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

What an excellent and informative post mate. Very good


----------



## Bartek (Dec 12, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> Unfortunately, I don't know enough about it to positively identify it. Might have to consult a couple of my books on that.
> 
> Red.


Thats the reason I asked, I have read a bit about it online but didnt want to end up eating the wrong thing!! :shock:


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Red, I also like my cooking when it comes to seafood, your thread has given me heaps of ideas please keep them coming.

Warmest Regards

Biggles


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

awesome post, i love the idea of living from the land and this post really enourages it and i hope opens a few eyes  
well done


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Purslane is everywhere, in Melbourne at least, especially this time of year.

It's quite likely you'll spot it growing in nature strips, and along median strips all over the place, in fact, yesterday I saw it almost every time i stopped at a red light on a 2 hr crawl from one end of Melbourne to the other.

Seems to prefer a sandy dry spot, everywhere you can see a red/brown tint on a patch of dry grass, chances are it's a purslane patch.

I'll endeavor to get some pics of it growing wild very soon, I can see some out of my office window, but I haven't got a cam.

Tastes Ok, but haven't tried it cooked yet.










This image (nicked from a random website)shows better how it looks wild, it grows low.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Ah yes of course we used to throw a bit of it in salads "the leaves only" when the olds had a veggy patch, it kind of has a nutty lettuce flavour.

Milt,


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Yeah, spot on on the flavour, but it has a "grassy" taste as well, just went outside and picked a couple of stems, the ones here have gone to seed.

Would be very good on a sanga.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Going to seed would explain the weedyness :lol: I might just plant some of it this year it will go nicelly with my wild rocket :wink:


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Heh, yeah.

Got mself a couple of thousand tiny black seeds, gonna chuck them in the derelict veggie patch and see what happens.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUC3DZ0AAA7fgAAQYIGAEAEAGAA/69+gIABoRNqRoD1DT1NGmmag1PUATTRoyAYgvBQSZyCNRYT7k725jqm769RJXCyaFqZq9fNrRDMbSLZAVeazXZ0wTtjuK0Wf5gaovN3SCb6BMDvRTpJWoVhgM4JsyH4u5IpwoSCBbhs6


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Such a wealth of information Red, thanks for that mate.

Milt,


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

fantastic thread Red.
For someone who isn't familiar with a lot of these plants, is there any particular dangers if you pick the wrong plant ? ie: poisonous look a likes.

It sort of goes against the grain to discover so many native edible plants when you grew up being told "don't eat that it may be poisonous".

cheers
Kerry


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

I grew up in the bush and as Terry said, was always told not to eat anything it could kill you. When I was about 28 I was given the opportunity to go on a 3 day bow hunt (deer) with someone I had admired as a traditional archer and bowyer. What I didn't know about him was, he looked at the forest like a garden of Eden and thrived in this wild garden.

What an experience, We left the car park me with great big back pack full of dehydrated food stuffs etc etc and him with what appeared to be not much bigger than a day pack. For the three days I don't believe he ate one thing from that pack, I used a small amount my own supply and carried the rest for exercise.

We lived on Grubs, Bugs, Leaves, Berries, small fish (which were trapped in rock pool traps) and birds every eveining a new shelter/bed was made from branches, bark, grass and fern fronds. Just an amazing experience.

The following year the poor bugger fell to his death collecting Bromeliads from a rain forest tree somewhere near Guatemala Mexico.

Ow yes, Forgot to say, great work Red.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWR4EKZsAADNfgAAQQGWgCAwV/YA/7//gMAE6qVhqp+JoammgjTQPU0AABjTQaAGTQGRpoYmjBKaTSNDVHo0hpiGgPU9J6JMEC05H0YLTSfsKpbbGesE7rflQJLbTCHsFziDQP6OCqbkaEHIiglMT7TD43liTxGLOw5GCitR7PD1k3kJchHDmQH3cXsacZ+abP91kdKPuxoSPRMq3oWMiZ4NCBoBN+U/Ms3q6SOa5BAT4UiBTADwbWfpNe2zIEzvg9SBHRMZ7naosKddaymtcXrMTLvoZUrZBJ2J9tnGGvJdURY7vRCsH3xt4YK8jGlj92+I7rwwdtyVLSFYsEbUY6KKggNaxlnWs3kUvhDF9kNzlMXcmTtGxm4Xz2yyo52obAl2fJErLiUi4VrxdyRThQkB4EKZs


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Heres one for ya Leigh, found these growing along the murrumbidgee last weekend (recon mission).....thought they were wild watermelons or something. Cracked one open, white pulpy inside, black seeds, any ideas?? Had a little "taste" but the outer part i had seemed quite bitter


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

I think I know about these Pescado a friends property has them growing wild in a few patches. I think they're just called wild melons or something.



> The mature spherical fruit is up to 15cm across, hairy, with mottled green stripes at first, but becoming yellow and hairless with age. The dense, fleshy fruit is usually bitter and unpalatable.


http://www.bushfood.net/viewtopic.php?t=709
Third post down.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWb7kp8AAB/fgAAQQIcACAAwECA/79+gMACtQaptRhqaaaPKQ9TZDQxhMTJgJgABqehJk1Nqe0p6g9QGRoYP/KGaJFbWxDpvUcmHsyI7yaIdEHWjlfZexZn2GFYPt+08ExQfLzm1gRSqQ377lTaYvFVhFGomvZwXT9DoDrC/mZVelBtLfcUxC3LTBs3FEVCpAjwWchlYTy8QWL5VWCaXDVq3Gy9Tiopq06i0UmmDw0hAu66vFRIjkhvJmIY1P8XckU4UJBm+5KfA


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Look like what we used to call 'paddy melons' - as Red says taste is yuck.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paddy_melon
Dave


----------



## noeskimo (Oct 20, 2008)

hi red.

we share a passion..

i wrote a highly forgettable article on bush tucker for a national mag once..

good thread, good idea... ;-)

cheers...

edit...and yes, paddy melons. great sport shooting them with a .22 when we were kids. considered inedible by the locals (country nsw). thats not to say there isnt a way to prepare them...

.


----------



## noeskimo (Oct 20, 2008)

what bush tucker books do others here own...?

i have a few (in storage) but the one i prefer to carry and keep on the book shelf is; 'wild food plants, of australia'. by tim low. (angus and robertson).

the book is only 7x5 inches of 240 pages.

.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTZYrPUAAC9fgAAQcOWAAiMhECo/7//gMAEaksRU/I0aRNkanlMmJoNpBoMaNGgGTIaMRpoGmA1PQQk2kTT1P1J6anpAepsTSYW9QNm0x0OYycpybT/LnIzTMfaf1zOI2CwizdLWD3CkFtEqkcI7QVxRuXa9ljqlaTtXqaeMCERDRDzMKDgyX+FxPFx3EmPMMCY+6CGHhMZv1SrIzqduIthQyVMqdRz1upJ9Y61R6eskPLbpvSuaJWCdM1S32RaEwCkBAi2k83s+CDXXX15OlatuJTunutj0YBAosxIQMqGwT0Oy4Ak29CUUcZB0SEQmbsErCINPXfkfBkRqfaozhEcA+ILYJEXzGDXmAHAgVkjVG4mL3ju1wVlJvpDEXckU4UJA2WKz1A==


----------



## noeskimo (Oct 20, 2008)

i would...but im having trouble posting photos here. cant manage to get them small enough...

.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcDwjVEAACLfgEAQUAGAEokgUIo/7//gMADGzCVU96k1NpGJpoeppp6ZQxNA1TaNMijZBDymRoA9QNTRDEaADQ0aAaFF7GnP42KnJZmPmKdQmyzf04xpROaZ9FYbGBWeuR4NC8s3IhcVCuwtpx/d9a94w0IP2dLrF1QiMYNGa+MlJLyWHhGogExhoPWo7CcbIbrEOBIjYK+IzA0O5Tl6QInN4tC83sGoYOy0OO1IKytg/CY12hSyAxHEKU/lSyUgW4smo1Tdc0O4TsMw44gpBt2I/AqyzGA9CLRv8XckU4UJDA8I1RA=


----------



## noeskimo (Oct 20, 2008)

thanks for the posting help red...

all my old bush tucker pics are slides....but i'll take some more. plenty of stuff around.

the spiker (deer) in the pic did have a body..but i didnt take the camera with me out the bush and so the only pics i have is of the bits i cut off the deer when i got home. i didnt take a pic of the legs or back steaks....

i hope the pic isnt too 'rough' ?

.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdDoYwcAAArXgAAQYAUAgJAgP2efoCAASIp5TR5Q9NTJ6mnogU9SZpH6gQGh6JC0myYXEkiAP57ms5jwAqZc2K3l0z9BMRSMJqryVbe2HN3ERMtWELiZSIR4aPztokKDIu5IpwoSGh0MYOA=


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Looks like the finger nails are tasty as well Red :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcY79CsAABvfgAAQUKeAGgIuFAo//7/gIACQMNDIaZNAMQ000aGjBqnlT9CaAjDUwTIaY1NPUsUYuaXk27wQsl5nssDjZIlJbhc+5gMpc6LAlp14OyRCx7xxt4C3EKPjoxd62ZBUmJtBvkxbNEwaiN8NAyFO5CkAuJgZPDrBUOQuZ8/Ivb0PouzJX1IrynQCmmSXSA1/USAl1mKEZOYnM5QYyIoCpaN65n/F3JFOFCQxjv0KwA==


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I've somehow missed this thread. Around the farm where my house is I planted a heap of native trees about 15 years ago. One of my selection criteria was that they must attract wildlife and produce bush-tucker where possible. I'll try and get some photos to post of a few that haven't been mentioned here so far. There are only a couple that I eat although there are many more that are edible, they just taste like crap.

One tree that's in fruit now is the Damson Plum (Terminalia microcarpa). The fruit is small, almond shaped with a furry skin like a peach. You usually only get ripe fruit on low hanging branches because that's the only place the birds will leave it alone. Because the fruit is so small I pick a cupfull or so and shove them in my mouth half a handfull at a time. Chew, chew and spit the seeds out.

Cluster Fig (Ficus racemosa) is another common one and I have a few of those too. You can get good quantities of fruit for every month except May but they are a little like KFC...you need to eat them in the dark so you don't see the grubs you're also eating...they're always full of them!

Leichardt Pine (Nauclea orientalis) are another local species I have. They produce a good sized fig type fruit but the seeds are bitter. The leaves and bark have medicinal properties...if you're aboriginal.

and the list goes on, but not very interesting without the pics, I'll out some up when I ge the chance.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

RedPhoenix said:


> ELM said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the finger nails are tasty as well Red :lol:
> ...


I blame the salt water for drying and cracking :lol: :lol:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Our dinner tonight might be considered bush tucker by some. We had crumbed barra with a handful of chonky apples on the side.
We used to go crazy over these at school many moons ago so couldn't resist when I came across a heavily fruited shrub leaning out over the water this morning. A wack with the paddle and they were floating all around me for me to collect.
It is more commonly known as chinee apple (Ziziphus mauritiana) and is a declared pest in QLD as it takes over grazing land.http://www.dpi.qld.gov.au/documents/Bio ... e-PP26.pdf

As school kids we'd call the firm ones chonky apples and once they'd go mushy inside (they were a rare find) we called them "snotty gobbles". The islander kids loved them and would take our mushy ones for their firm ones at a ratio of about 5:1.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

RedPhoenix said:


> Green Tree Ants
> 
> I love these guys. Ok, fair enough, they're not so great when you accidentally brush against a nest, and spend the next 5 minutes jumping around looking like you're doing some sort of masochistic slapping dance, but otherwise, they're a real taste sensation.
> 
> ...


Are these the ants we ate when in the Whitsundays?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXCnKiQAAA5fgAAQcCGAEqAAEKomYf6gIABUQiNMmRkzUwmGoNTSeSDNT1BkMgGzwezqAhYurlWk5X4RiZaNBkFhka8j2UPHcIHhEVbvzfjWECkvqxv2bkt0DxJ5GBqBY/i7kinChIOFOVEg


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

RedPhoenix said:


> rawprawn said:
> 
> 
> > Are these the ants we ate when in the Whitsundays?
> ...


Yep thats them they make your face go white and blotchy


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

RedPhoenix said:


> *Prickly Pear Fruit*
> Whilst not exactly a native, these seem to grow just about everywhere in Oz.
> 
> 
> ...


Just wanted to toss in a little tip to this bastard fruit.

The best way to remove the spines is some open flame. Since this is bush tucker, you should be bush cooking too. Just skewer the pears on sticks and roast them quick over the flame. This does 2 things: a) it flames all the prickers off so they are easy to handle, and b) it matures the sugars in the pear a bit. I've eaten the pp's many times and flaming them is the best way to begin.

They hurt in the fingers/hand, just think how they feel in lips and tongue.

Z


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWboPnpgAAENfgAAQcOeQEoAgXAo/7/+gMAFJtShqn6TSYIyaaFNPUMhppp6jQaqfgmRQeoaBpppoAAGgpmhTT9RNNNDQAA0L9YsFNwwdUQ39+uisNBwr15nh6/DvHYukiSQd17SvPTuicDkWKFOCmpwVGelUms7slivKnwgZJgeZRj1W4M1ZhGgbCy2wbl2cSBAXPehle8mUVsXmvgFn+sPdoSYgLfkhvMA+KqWMoHjzQoBE5xfk1YyTJRbFADqamBRG5l8yY5fjS1sh6tlt4SO2WEYjQWYAtdU2CrBzUkBfTIXmBcxhX1JhIOIRUKyFdKZPhZWgqYV08saLSzQ2QsQVgCy7erlN88QoeIKk9K8hngOg1whB+Ulu8z0/c8+J4urjNyl/I3GcRZzELctBbOV0nlxhRSyVJxnCojYLEHGFRZGRXmUhY6gM1dBQx+dUHjcNhhDIoYtDUz52AZR94p/i7kinChIXQfPTAA==


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

Whoops...looks like I've missed a page!  Back to page 2 then, to read what I overlooked...


----------



## Seasquirt (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi Red,

Bushtucker has long been a favourite interest of mine. Since moving to my current location I have had a renewed pleasure in discovering new plants.

Hope you don't mind me posting a few pics here.

The three listed below are all sweet and tasty but a bit hard to find until you know how and when to look for them.
Cheers
Pam


----------



## Seasquirt (Jul 17, 2007)

The appleberries above are found in many places along the east coast but more likely to be found in places away from populations and growing like a vine .The fruits taste so much like kiwi fruit but are very small.

The snow bush is fairly limited to the colder areas but abundant in open bushland as a small bush. The fruits are sweet and tasty.

Native parsnip is almost a weed and can be found almost everywhere but usually on open stony ground therefore the tubers are quite small. They are oh so tasty and just like mini carrots but white. Cut the tops off and replant if eating them. I have planted quite a few in my garden so await the results but they are slow growing.
The leaves look very like a carrot or parsley.

I am eagerly waiting for summer to arrive and the abundant native cherries to fruit. We also have plenty of broad leaved geebungs which have green fruit at the moment waiting to ripen.

There are lots of the black nightshade berries which ( despite the name ) are very edible, sweet and slightly aniseed in flavour. Also from the same family is the kangaroo apple ( solanum ) but they are extremely poisonous unless completely ripe and shrivelled up. I am not game to eat them.

In March we have the very un -native blackberry which I pick eagerly.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZYke10AADffgAAQcaWAGgLgWSo/7/+gMAEDLYap7U00Q0TUyeSbUeo/SjTR6T9TUKmaEepoAaNAAAAGgp6FPIGppkNDQAAC0eagd3C5Os7exnP73pnrC6M7KOGySY9pG59I7v4IK7ENJEKvcmVelMXCIQ6w0yF7rQ7Wxa+iWjltay7ae7wUHU/KfshFWGWYz/m24whPCuBfkx01I6QoPiLK1Tt5SkKMgysdKqHA/h3/XiBpW3MH0trFliGA+pSMhgl2GcSua1IFlezjRmhvZJiNfqAotVZwMyomoCogMBZPWQRpcD6YAjCnjGrHkLx+VR5uuvUMg8gV+vDcYBazrORQSA8gqURMFJEPqABEgEEAMZShEqTA4hh2yuBykFcHqFxpeSfoOQHUwpjGpxY43KX8XckU4UJCWJHtdA==


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWb4MvD0AADjfgAAQQIdIAKAEFAA/79/gMAFSamhqekyp6R7Um01MnpGmgyETAJGpkxPRAxMQSgmghqmeqeNSaGgaRIZYcnByrvtuIpqK6VeBUeXLptvxinFCIZqioeSXMCETTKp2oyjBQuuZw79ww4awUEFupQGaZZxka6M0ybCJkgEzsCOPv3jdp+UyuTXF2UjAwVlA45Wz7hpIb1QkIozKyeDvAauyVpdVcVQ7ohhXS955erii9WxFY8ZLdTgzph9bRsmYKq4PfBhkknlgQwoRQZpe0oRNsFUjY0WWU6WxNa4ToY9iC/VIgjipIKMi23neICCbjf1MIecUr0ZezEX4tbvvyZjvUdb6ppvyvHAs1aZlGsTVaONzXMk6e8pyeY1M7XFRoTXIFLCB+jDDGDCcRNHa92AJDeUhtIdGrjtCadqmyVWHIZhbyXXRqXah/i7kinChIXwZeHo=


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> I've somehow missed this thread. Around the farm where my house is I planted a heap of native trees about 15 years ago. One of my selection criteria was that they must attract wildlife and produce bush-tucker where possible. I'll try and get some photos to post of a few that haven't been mentioned here so far. There are only a couple that I eat although there are many more that are edible, they just taste like crap.
> 
> One tree that's in fruit now is the Damson Plum (Terminalia microcarpa).
> 
> ...


*A couple of photos now added.*
Another one I've got growing around home is the Burdekin Plum (Pleiogynum timorense). Here are some immature fruit from the first fruiting of this tree. I propogated it from wild seed I collected in the area.







They take a long time to ripen and they have a huge seed with little flesh around it. They tast not too bad for bush tucker but they are very dry...like a cab-sav :lol:

More to come as they fruit.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Here's an interesting one from up here that actually grows in my front yard, the sandpaper fig. It's just started to fruit now as we get further into the dry season. The figs are supposed to be really tasty - I can't wait. The other cool thing about this tree is the incredibly rough leaves which are used as sandpaper in traditional spear making to smooth the shafts. I'm not sure if you see them in the photo but this tree is also a favorite with the little green-bummed ants which taste like lemon lime.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I think you'll be very surprised at how un-tasty they are scater, sorry to disappoint. I'll also be surprised if you find one that actually ripens without getting bitten/eaten by creepy crawlies. Maybe we have a differently balanced/unbalanced ecosystem here.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm just going on what Les Hiddins has to say about them at this stage but yeah, keeping the pests off them until they're ripe sounds like the main challenge


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------

